# 1950's Vitalis Bottle - Worth



## asherx3lynn (Nov 4, 2013)

I was going for a walk in the woods near an old creek bed and stumbled upon hundreds of old, antique bottles. At least 20 of those bottles, I've identified to be 1950's Vitalis hair tonic bottles. Most have unbroken, screw top lids. I have tried to find someone selling these bottles online, but have been unable to do so. Any ideas on what these bottles might be worth? They are the bottles pictured in this old ad.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello asher, Welcome to the new A-BN, and thanks for telling us about your Vitalis. 20 of em, eh? There's some swell soda and milk bottles from this era. Unfortunately, Vitalis did not make the collectibility cut. They're fodder for recycling. I'd return to the spot with shovels & scratchers and see if you can turn up some older bottles, while being on the look out for sodas & milks… Good luck


----------



## asherx3lynn (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response! It's a shame that they aren't of collectible value. 

I'm sure I'll be back on this site quite often doing research! I'm not too sure what went on back there, but there were hundreds of broken and intact bottles buried in this creek bed. Everything from old Clorox bottles and Milk of Magnesia bottles to whiskey bottles. It's so exciting!


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 4, 2013)

thay made millions of these with little carictor to them.


----------

